# Anyone watching the new Elvis Costello show on CTV?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just wondering? I missed the first one with Elton John, but I think The Police are coming up next.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I watched it - really good. I was going to make a post about it but didn't get around to it. A great in-depth discussion of Elton Johns early career and the musical "explosion" that was happening around the 1968 to 1973 period. May appeal more to the older guys, but I'd thoroughly recommend it to all music enthusiasts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been downloading it for a while now. He's a very good interviewer and the tunes are generally great.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I watched it last week. Good show. I'm looking forward to the rest of the programs.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah I've seen both of the shows broadcast so far. REALLY good !!!!
Highly recommended. On the Elton episode, I was quite blown away that a (next to) prime time show would be having a discussion about Laura Nyro and Leon Russell. FANTASTIC !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

This has been my favourite episode to date: http://stereogum.com/archives/video/elvis-costello-fleshes-out-his-spectacle-with-she_052311.html


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I watched both episodes and really enjoyed them. Having a musician as interviewer really takes the conversation in some interesting directions if you are a music buff. Great watching Elvis playing with the Police also.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Enjoyed last nights show and interviews with the Police, apart from Stewart Copeland - what a pain in the ass. Even Sting and Andy Summers seemed embarrassed by him at the end.

He also over-drummed the hell out of Watching the Detectives.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I missed the police one but saw the Elton John show. Thought it was really good. But I've always liked Costello and I grew up listening to Elton John so I knew I'd probably like it no matter what. I'm looking forward to seeing more of the show. Here's a list of all the episodes. Definately going to be watching.


Elton John

Lou Reed and Julian Schnabel

Bill Clinton

James Taylor

Tony Bennett

The Police

Rufus Wainwright

Kris Kristofferson, Rosanne Cash, Norah Jones & John Mellencamp

Renee Fleming

Herbie Hancock

She & Him, Jenny Lewis, Jakob Dylan

Diana Krall & Elton John

Smokey Robinson


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My wife and I watched the episode with the Police tonight.

The interviews were interesting, but I do not enjoy Costello's vocals at all. I was disappointed that the grand finale included Costello and his house band, rather than just the Police trio.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Elton John show was a delightful stroll through some names that have been forgotten by too many, and deserved to be heard from again. What a bona fide thrill to hear EJ go on about the brilliance of Laura Nyro and Leon Russell. I never realized it at the time, but clearly Nyro's approach to songs did have a profound influence on EJ. Humble of him to note it. Those first couple fo Nyro albums, and especially "Gonna Take a Miracle" remainas close to desert island discs in my books as any.

Costello asks pretty good questions. As for The Police, I can see where Copeland and Sting might come to blows. Hard to imagine two more opposite temperaments, although Copeland seems a little forced, somehow. Don't know if its drugs, mania, or mere hyperimpulsiveness.

A pleasure seeing the original Attractions backing up Elvis (Steve and Pete), though last week's backing band, with James Burton and Allen Toussaint, was none too shabby either. The real height for me last night, though, was finally seeing the *real* words to "Watching the Detectives". The band I was in in the late 70's would do both that tune and "Alison", and while "Alison" was easy to figure out the lyrics to, "Watching" was so esoteric (kind of a punk "I am the Walrus") that I don't think I got more than 50% of the words correct when we used to do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> He also over-drummed the hell out of Watching the Detectives.


I thought it was alright really. I mean, what the heck else is he supposed to do when there's another drummer sitting 10 feet away? Flourish, flourish, flam, flam, flam. And a little Peart-Peart-Peart in the chorus. :smile:



mhammer said:


> The real height for me last night, though, was finally seeing the *real* words to "Watching the Detectives". The band I was in in the late 70's would do both that tune and "Alison", and while "Alison" was easy to figure out the lyrics to, "Watching" was so esoteric (kind of a punk "I am the Walrus") that I don't think I got more than 50% of the words correct when we used to do it.


I must have run that song 50 times or more rehearsing for that mod cover band last year that just never took off. And I still can't tell you he's singing. I was humming it to Liam in the bath tonight after we watched the show and realized I have no idea what the lyrics really are. I've got my own set. I figure he's 1 1/2 -- he's no critic...yet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I must have run that song 50 times or more rehearsing for that mod cover band last year that just never took off. And I still can't tell you he's singing. I was humming it to Liam in the bath tonight after we watched the show and realized I have no idea what the lyrics really are. I've got my own set. I figure he's 1 1/2 -- he's no critic...yet.


I tend to watch with the captions on so I might have seen different words than you heard.

The thing with Costello these days is that whenever he sings, he looks like he's trying to finish off a phone conversation he can't escape while having to run to pee *really* badly.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I watched last night's show with incredible Norah Jones, a rapidly aging Kris Kristofferson, still sounds the same Rosanne Cash and just there John Mellancamp. 

They all took turns playing their songs. Not bad!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Just wondering? I missed the first one with Elton John, but I think The Police are coming up next.


I never knew until very recently that he was married to Diana Krall


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I think James Taylor is on this week,...I'll have to try and catch that one!...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I never knew until very recently that he was married to Diana Krall


I saw them having breakfast a couple of weeks ago (Elvis, Diana and the two kids), and it was really neet to see them just as any other family with toddler. kids drops fork, Elvis wipes it off on his sleeve befor giving it back to him. Chasing him around the restaurant whe the kid doesn't want to leave. It was charming.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

simescan said:


> I think James Taylor is on this week,...I'll have to try and catch that one!...


Michael Landau will be on guitar for this one. You don't want to miss it.

CT.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Michael Landau will be on guitar for this one. You don't want to miss it.
> 
> CT.


Good point - Landau is fantastic. Unfortunately, James Burton was on guitar on the first one (with Elton John) and he didn't get one solo - nuthin! Not even a mention.

Maybe he was a victim of the editing? I'm sure we only see a sample of the music which is actually played live.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> a rapidly aging Kris Kristofferson


You're joking, right? 

The guy's gotta be in his 70's and he still looked like he did in the 70's. Of course back in the 70's he kind of looked like he was in his 70's. 

I've been enjoying what I have seen of the show so far (the Police one was a hoot, and a bit of the Norah/Kris one, which was just ok IMO).

Pete


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> You're joking, right?
> 
> The guy's gotta be in his 70's and he still looked like he did in the 70's. Of course back in the 70's he kind of looked like he was in his 70's.
> Pete


Hey, Pete.

I'm talking about his aging voice though, yeah, he looks very old too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I never knew until very recently that he was married to Diana Krall


Speaking of Diana did you hear her on Q? .. I am in love...and apparently she is totally in love with Elvis. The love triangle continues:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

finally something on tv that's interesting.........good show, but somehow there is no real format, if that makes sense........and having four musicians at one time was odd ........not as much insight??........looking forward to "sweet baby james".......


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

James was great!! I never really listened to him much in years but grew up listening to him. My parents were big fans and now I see why. Anyone know what guitar he was playing? It sounded amazing!

*edit* Looks like it was an Olson. http://www.olsonguitars.com/taylor.html


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

James Taylor is one of my favourite writers. I also love his guitar style. Very smooth.


Sweet Baby James was.......




sweet


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Pneumonic said:


> Hey, Pete.
> 
> I'm talking about his aging voice though, yeah, he looks very old too.


his voice hasnt changed since the 70s either lol. but thats him- hes great in his own way



> Speaking of Diana did you hear her on Q? .. I am in love...and apparently she is totally in love with Elvis. The love triangle continues


pat- better make that a love rectangle, or a square. watch it buddy.:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> his voice hasnt changed since the 70s either lol. but thats him- hes great in his own way
> 
> 
> 
> pat- better make that a love rectangle, or a square. watch it buddy.:smile:


Really. You think Elvis is that hot?



Kidding. I love Elvis. Personally when people say "Elvis" he's the one I think of.

I can think of several songs he's written that are absolutely beautiful.


Krall is nice too.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a bump up to let you know that next week is going to be the season finale of Spectacle and the guest is Smokey Robinson. I've been enjoying this series and I hear there will be a season two.


----------

